# MAC biba labeling not supported



## Sebel (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently learning MAC policies on FreeBSD.

Just for testing the biba policy module, I've created a small text file in my home directory. Biba module is loaded in /boot/loader.conf and security.mac.biba.enabled is set to 1.

When I try to set a label on my file :

`setfmac biba/low test.txt` I get an error message "setfmac: labeling not supported in test.txt".

But when getting the label for this file with `getfmac test.txt` no error : "test.txt: biba/high".

What could be the problem you think ?

Thanks a lot.

Sebel


----------

